# Frage zur History einer Domain bei der Denic eG



## rolf76 (11 Juli 2008)

Mir liegt ein History-Auszug zu einer .de-Domain vor. Im chronologisch ersten Eintrag heißt es:



> ...
> changed: robot [Datum] [Uhrzeit] ( REG )



"REG" steht nach dem beigefügten Glossar für "Registrierung der Domain".

Bedeutet dies, dass die Domain zu dem genannten Zeitpunkt registriert wurde? Mir kommt dies seltsam vor, weil ich bei archive.org bereits für einen früheren Zeitpunkt eine Seite unter dieser Domain finde.

Wer weiß was dazu?


----------



## wahlhesse (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zur History einer Domain bei der Denic eG*

Hallo,

Das kann bedeuten, dass es die Domain schonmal gegeben hat aber ge-closed wurde und erst einige Zeit später neu registriert wurde. Heutzutage undenkbar, da Domaingrabber fixer sind *seufz* .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Wembley (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zur History einer Domain bei der Denic eG*

Allgemein gesagt kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass die Verlässlichkeit von archive.org oftmals stark zu wünschen übrig lässt. Mit den Datumszuordnungen hapert es manchmal ordentlich.


----------



## rolf76 (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zur History einer Domain bei der Denic eG*

Danke! Beide Erklärungen habe ich bereits in Erwägung gezogen, war mir aber nicht sicher. Bei der D. kann ich erst am Montag wieder jemand erreichen.


----------



## rolf76 (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zur History einer Domain bei der Denic eG*

Kleiner Nachtrag:

REG meinte tatsächlich Registrierung, allerdings war die Domain tatsächlich zunächst ein paar Jahre registriert, dann gelöscht und anschließend erneut registriert worden.

Die History begann erst mit der letzten Registrierung, die Infos über die frühere Registrierung musste ich unter Hinweis auf mein auch für die erste Registrierung bestehendes rechtliches Interesse bei der D. nochmals anfordern.

Archive.org war (in diesem Fall) doch präzise.


----------

